# When did the NBA stop playing games on Thanksgiving?



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

I've had to work on Thanksgiving the last few years and just now realized there isn't a TNT double header tonight. Did Stern waive the white flag to the NFL?


----------



## roux (Jun 20, 2006)

probably started when the nfl added the night game to thanksgiving lineup.. just something not right to me about watching basketball on thanksgiving


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

I don't mind the NBA not playing on Thanksgiving. Their Christmas lineup is huge, and it really isn't fair to the players on the marquee teams to miss Christmas _and_ Thanksgiving with their families.


----------



## roux (Jun 20, 2006)

Bogg said:


> I don't mind the NBA not playing on Thanksgiving. Their Christmas lineup is huge, and it really isn't fair to the players on the marquee teams to miss Christmas _and_ Thanksgiving with their families.


Well the NFL has the lions play every year.. couldnt the nba have the bobcats play?:drums:


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Last year, this year and 1998 are the only times I don't remember their being games. 


Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## RR 823 (Mar 29, 2003)

I was curious so I looked it up. Just going back to 1990, there weren't any NBA games on Thanksgiving in 1990, 1991, 1992, 1993, 1998, 2006, 2007, 2011, and 2012.


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

Laker Freak said:


> I've had to work on Thanksgiving the last few years and just now realized there isn't a TNT double header tonight. Did Stern waive the white flag to the NFL?


Do you think it's smart to compete with the NFL for ratings?


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

roux2dope said:


> Well the NFL has the lions play every year.. couldnt the nba have the bobcats play?:drums:


The Lions and Cowboys choose themselves to play on Thanksgiving. Not sure where they 3rd game came from though.


----------



## 3434343434 (Nov 23, 2017)

I don't think they ever did except for a few select years for some reason. I was wondering this too. I wish there were games but then again the Christmas lineup is always sick.


----------

